# A small-but-irritating issue with Easy Paint Tool SAI



## Volkodav (Feb 6, 2012)

Only recently did this start to happen..
I have shown what it's doing in this pic: 






Before anyone asks, my lasso tool is anti-alias checked


----------



## strophades (Feb 6, 2012)

are you on the right layer?


----------



## Zydala (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm assuming he does know what layer he's on considering when you cut/paste it makes it its own layer.

Anyway, Clay I couldn't get the 'ghost' to come onto my computer (actually on the computer that has SAI here, I could barely even see the 'ghost' in your picture - I could see it clear on my laptop screen though), but I DID notice that when I cut/paste with anti-alias on, I could never get the shape to fit back in the hole completely - no matter what, there's some off-white halo (!) around it. Have you tried it without anti-alias? Because when I do the cut is clean and the shape fits perfectly back in the hole. The program might not know what to do with 'leftover' stuff from anti-alias sometimes... I have had 'residue' stick to my pictures after I've erased that were very similar to the ghost thing. I don't have a clue otherwise though.


----------



## Ladyfaegassr (Feb 9, 2012)

Well, I rarely ever use the lasso tool, but generally when I have a "ghost" image it goes away when I scroll up or down, or zoom in and out. I am not sure if that will help at all, but I hope so!


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 9, 2012)

strophades said:


> are you on the right layer?


What is "the right layer"?



Zydala said:


> I'm assuming he does know what layer he's on considering when you cut/paste it makes it its own layer.
> 
> Anyway, Clay I couldn't get the 'ghost' to come onto my computer (actually on the computer that has SAI here, I could barely even see the 'ghost' in your picture - I could see it clear on my laptop screen though), but I DID notice that when I cut/paste with anti-alias on, I could never get the shape to fit back in the hole completely - no matter what, there's some off-white halo (!) around it. Have you tried it without anti-alias? Because when I do the cut is clean and the shape fits perfectly back in the hole. The program might not know what to do with 'leftover' stuff from anti-alias sometimes... I have had 'residue' stick to my pictures after I've erased that were very similar to the ghost thing. I don't have a clue otherwise though.



Anti-alias makes smooth rounded edges instead of pixellated edges. I always have anti-alias on.



Ladyfaegassr said:


> Well, I rarely ever use the lasso tool, but generally when I have a "ghost" image it goes away when I scroll up or down, or zoom in and out. I am not sure if that will help at all, but I hope so!



Tried scrolling n whatnot.. no dice.
The "ghost image" is on the layer with the circle that I pasted


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 9, 2012)

Selections on Sai have always been a bit buggy because there's no "tolerance" setting like you can do in Photoshop. I know you can increase the increment of your selection but...meh Sai isn't perfect and since the developer hasn't shown any interest on working on it further...you'll just have to learn and let live.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 9, 2012)

Clayton said:


> Anti-alias makes smooth rounded edges instead of pixellated edges. I always have anti-alias on.



I guess what I meant was try it with anti-alias off, see if the same thing happens, if it doesn't, then it's the anti-alias that's buggy and you're gonna have to live with it because SAI isn't being supported/updated anymore :\


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 9, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Selections on Sai have always been a bit buggy because there's no "tolerance" setting like you can do in Photoshop. I know you can increase the increment of your selection but...meh Sai isn't perfect and since the developer hasn't shown any interest on working on it further...you'll just have to learn and let live.



I've just never noticed this before. Has it always been like this?



Zydala said:


> I guess what I meant was try it with anti-alias off, see if the same thing happens, if it doesn't, then it's the anti-alias that's buggy and you're gonna have to live with it because SAI isn't being supported/updated anymore :\



anti-alias off gives an MS Paint look


----------



## Zydala (Feb 9, 2012)

Clayton said:


> anti-alias off gives an MS Paint look



I know that and I don't think I ever implied that you need to start using it. Just to test it to see if it still left a ghost mark or not :\ but w/e


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 9, 2012)

Zydala said:


> I know that and I don't think I ever implied that you need to start using it. Just to test it to see if it still left a ghost mark or not :\ but w/e



it doesnt


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 9, 2012)

Clayton said:


> I've just never noticed this before. Has it always been like this?



As far as I remember using selections, yes.

I just got over it because I don't use it often and can sample colors near it to paint over edges that appear.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 9, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> As far as I remember using selections, yes.
> 
> I just got over it because I don't use it often and can sample colors near it to paint over edges that appear.



aww man, i never noticed it lol


----------

